# Portuguese language course Porto



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Does anybody know of any good and reasonably priced Portuguese lessons in Porto?

Cheers!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Camera generally run language course for immigrants, follow school terms, should be plenty of private tuition available


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Camera generally run language course for immigrants, follow school terms, should be plenty of private tuition available


thanks canoeman but whats camera??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your city council C.M. Porto if you click on English it'll only give you tourist information, had a quick look but can't see immediately language course Portal do Cidadão - Educação para Adultos

your best bet is to visit the Camara or your local Citizen Shop Loja da Cidadao and make inquiries


----------

